# $30 Legoland tickets--is this for real???



## LibrarianBecky

I was looking for the cheapest way to purchase Legoland tickets tonight, and was comparing UT, Costco, and the BOGO coupon...when I stumbled on to this:

https://legolandfloridatickets.legoland.com/LLF/Shop/ViewItems.aspx?CG=ESFLPTA&C=ESFLPTALLF


$30 tickets to Legoland is pretty amazing.  It beats all other options by at least $80 for our family of three.  You are required to choose a specific day to purchase these tickets, but that isn't a huge deal because I know the day we are going to Legoland.  You don't have to be a member of at FLorida PTA to use them....it looks like it is a fundraiser for the FLorida PTA.  

Has anyone used these before?  They just seem a bit too good to be true ($50+ off the gate admission????)


----------



## pktbMouse

These are tickets for the member of the Florida PTA...dont be surprised if at the gate they ask for some kind of proof. I believe according to their website the have some kind of Leadership convention going on.


----------



## mom2jacob

Anyone use these and have problems. We might be coming down for a few days at the first of July could use them/ Says you have to pick a day before Dec 31. 2015.


----------



## staceyrhood

It is in conjunction with the PTA convention. You will have to show your PTA FLorida ID along with the pass to enter the park.


----------



## LibrarianBecky

Ahhhh...knew it was too good to be true. I was hoping it was a fundraiser for them, since they let you pick any date and don't have fine print about being a PTA member.  Oh well.


----------



## ohionola

So I bought these. It cost 10 dollars to join the pta online. the tickets say nothing about being a pta member it only says event on the date. I am going next weekend and I'll let you know.


----------



## nd5056

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## ohionola

I used these tickets saturday and had no issues. No ID was needed and walked right in. It was fun but probably not worth more than 30 or 40 dollars.


----------



## spiceycat

thanks!


----------



## ItsBril

I am going to Legoland this Friday. I too purchased the $30 with high hopes. I contacted LegoLand through email and by phone to make sure they would take my tickets as they only say "EVENT" and the reassured me there would be no problem. So here is hoping they stick to their word!


----------



## ItsBril

ohionola said:


> I used these tickets saturday and had no issues. No ID was needed and walked right in. It was fun but probably not worth more than 30 or 40 dollars.


Great to hear!!!


----------



## mlsst124

ItsBril said:


> I am going to Legoland this Friday. I too purchased the $30 with high hopes. I contacted LegoLand through email and by phone to make sure they would take my tickets as they only say "EVENT" and the reassured me there would be no problem. So here is hoping they stick to their word!


Did you have any trouble using these?


----------



## ItsBril

I had absolute no trouble at all! Walked right in. I was a little nervous because when we walked up there was no one in line so I thought more attention would be put on our tickets.  But they just scanned them, and we went on our way!


----------



## mlsst124

ItsBril said:


> I had absolute no trouble at all! Walked right in. I was a little nervous because when we walked up there was no one in line so I thought more attention would be put on our tickets.  But they just scanned them, and we went on our way!


Awesome! I am debating on trying this or waiting to see if we get any coupons in the lego magazine for one adult free with a kid combo water park ticket.  I think if we want to add the water park that may be the better route for us.


----------



## ItsBril

mlsst124 said:


> Awesome! I am debating on trying this or waiting to see if we get any coupons in the lego magazine for one adult free with a kid combo water park ticket.  I think if we want to add the water park that may be the better route for us.


Well to be perfectly honest, the water combo ticket from the same site is $45 I hope you all get the cheaper route either way!!!


----------



## mlsst124

ItsBril said:


> Well to be perfectly honest, the water combo ticket from the same site is $45 I hope you all get the cheaper route either way!!!


Thank you so much for mentioning that - I hadn't even realized the combo was an option.  I am not seeing anything saying you have to be part of the pta to use these but hope I am not missing anything. Seems like a great deal. thanks!


----------



## purple hippo

Has anyone else used these lately?


----------



## Shannon12

purple hippo said:


> Has anyone else used these lately?


I bought them, but haven't used them yet….fingers crossed we have no problems!


----------



## lilaggie2002

I'm glad to hear these worked! My kiddos would love to go so I am considering buying through this route...


----------



## MsEeyoreLover

We are planning on going this coming Sunday and I am very tempted to get the tix this way.. Anyone has any update if they had any trouble recently using these tix ?


----------



## KJMAX1

We have used some that our soccer team sold for fundraising. The children's hospital also will buy them and sell them to fundraise as half of the proceeds go towards the hospital. There are many many different ones out there.


----------



## MsEeyoreLover

I just wanted to let everyone know that I used these tickets this morning and they worked! They scanned them with no questions asked !


----------



## Barbara76

Enough people have had this work that I went ahead and got them for our trip in December.  The just say "special admission" no mention of the PTA.


----------



## lurla

I ordered 4 before I saw this post and my sister called before she ordered hers.  The lady said they are legit tickets.  Sister asked if she needed to bring anything with her, she said no, just mini figures to trade lol.  Our trip is in November.


----------



## jbsa

Anyone know of a deal like this for next year? We're going in May so this ticket won't work for us.


----------



## jenf22

Ok you guys, I hope this works.  I went ahead and bought our 4 tickets for October.  Just to confirm - no need to join the PTA?  We will be going with my sister in law who is a Florida school teacher.  Maybe that will help


----------



## Shannon12

We just handed them the tickets, they scanned them and that was it. No need to join the PTA. We used them 2 weeks ago...


----------



## jmmess

jbsa said:


> Anyone know of a deal like this for next year? We're going in May so this ticket won't work for us.



We're going end Mar/beg Apr and was wondering the same. BOGO ends 9/30, so guessing next year's deals won't be out before then?! So buy or not to buy is the question.


----------



## skuttle

We are thinking about adding a legoland day to our super quick WDW trip in December to see the osborne lights.  If these $30 tickets are legit, this may seal the deal for us to try legoland!


----------



## hjones78

I googled $30 legoland tickets and found the FLorida PTA website. Can anyone by these? I do not live in Florida but would gladly support the PTA for $30 Legoland tickets   to add to our WDW trip.


----------



## staceychev

How does this work? Do they mail the tickets? We're going in two weeks, but are leaving for Orlando in a week.


----------



## Shannon12

staceychev said:


> How does this work? Do they mail the tickets? We're going in two weeks, but are leaving for Orlando in a week.


We just printed them at home.


----------



## staceychev

Shannon12 said:


> We just printed them at home.



Thanks, Shannon. 

Another question if you don't mind. When I looked at it online, the tickets said "Youth." Are they for everyone?


----------



## Shannon12

staceychev said:


> Thanks, Shannon.
> 
> Another question if you don't mind. When I looked at it online, the tickets said "Youth." Are they for everyone?


Yep, myself, husband and our 2 little ones used the tickets.


----------



## GusGus77

We are going in February so these won't work for us. But what a great deal for those who are going this year!


----------



## Vemnox

Deal might be dead, I'm just getting:

Error
An unexpected error has occured.


----------



## staceychev

Vemnox said:


> Deal might be dead, I'm just getting:
> 
> Error
> An unexpected error has occured.



It's not dead. I just bought them.


----------



## yolie912

Not dead. Anyone used them lately?


----------



## ilovefh

Thanks for reminding me! We bought them and used them Saturday and they worked just fine!


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

jbsa said:


> Anyone know of a deal like this for next year? We're going in May so this ticket won't work for us.



There is still this deal: 

http://merlindeals.com/bk

Not as low as the $30 ticket deal but still a great deal to be had. You have to make the purchase by Dec 31st, but the tickets are good for a year. Also I'm sure there are other "kids free" ticket deals still around, check Mousesavers.com and also the free monthly Lego Club magazine usually has this coupon as well. One of the great things about Legoland is that kids are still considered "kids" (in terms of pricing) up to age 12.


----------



## jenf22

yolie912 said:


> Not dead. Anyone used them lately?


 
We'll be using them on the 25th.  I'll try to remember to post and let you all know.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## brittlynnrich5

For our trip in Nov, I am debating on a trip to LEGOLAND before we start our Disney trip, is it worth the cost, or should I add extra days at Disney. My kids are DS9 and DD7? Thanks in advance


----------



## Vemnox

I just purchased 4 for 2 AD and 2 CH for use later this week.  I will report back as to my success.  I also printed a parking voucher.  My only concern is the tickets have YOUTH printed on them - it never prompted me for adult or child.  Hope that's not a problem.


----------



## kohlby

brittlynnrich5 said:


> For our trip in Nov, I am debating on a trip to LEGOLAND before we start our Disney trip, is it worth the cost, or should I add extra days at Disney. My kids are DS9 and DD7? Thanks in advance



My kids love Legoland.  I do not think it's worth full price, but it was more than worth what we paid for tickets.  We use the homeschool rate - which went up to $12.50 per child this year - which is still great!  And $25 for adult.  My kids are 6, 9, and 12 and we will be going this year again.  We went once last year and once the year before.


----------



## sdsatl

kohlby said:


> My kids love Legoland.  I do not think it's worth full price, but it was more than worth what we paid for tickets.  We use the homeschool rate - which went up to $12.50 per child this year - which is still great!  And $25 for adult.  My kids are 6, 9, and 12 and we will be going this year again.  We went once last year and once the year before.



Are those rates just for FL residents (it says "county")? We were considering the $30 tickets, but the home school rate's even better.


----------



## TwoMisfits

The homeschool discount is more restricted.  You can only go on designated homeschool days, you must prebuy your tickets at least 48 hours in advance by phone, the purchase is non-refundable (so if someone get sick or the weather turns unexpectedly, you are stuck), and you must pick up the tickets at 1 select ticket window with certified homeschool evidence (they usually want your approval from your home county, if available).  But, if you can swing the designated days and you don't mind betting on the weather/family health/your motivation and not many people have bought for your day (so you don't have a wait at the ticket window, it is a really good deal.


----------



## kohlby

sdsatl said:


> Are those rates just for FL residents (it says "county")? We were considering the $30 tickets, but the home school rate's even better.



No - it's for all.


The designated days for the homeschool rate are now Mondays, Thursday, and Fridays that aren't usually during school vacations.  When we did it the first year, it was only Mondays - so really easy to plan in now!  We've gone twice and the park was practically empty so no wait at the ticket windows, there were two open for that both times we went.    I've never been asked for proof from my home county and many states don't do it that way.   (I'm guessing FL does by them mentioning it as one way to show proof).   Even proof through your state isn't essential, as some states don't provide proof.  They accept pretty much any type of homeschool proof.   For my state, SC, I show my card from my accountability group.  I've always had a copy of the letter from the accountability group on me too - as that has the kids names listed as well and my card doesn't, but they've never asked to see the letter.  The website even says that HSLDA proof is accepted, and that's a national group, not a state one.   The no-refund could be an issue for some but since we plan out other parts of our vacation too, it's not a big deal to us.


----------



## sdsatl

TwoMisfits said:


> The homeschool discount is more restricted.  You can only go on designated homeschool days, you must prebuy your tickets at least 48 hours in advance by phone, the purchase is non-refundable (so if someone get sick or the weather turns unexpectedly, you are stuck), and you must pick up the tickets at 1 select ticket window with certified homeschool evidence (they usually want your approval from your home county, if available).  But, if you can swing the designated days and you don't mind betting on the weather/family health/your motivation and not many people have bought for your day (so you don't have a wait at the ticket window, it is a really good deal.





kohlby said:


> No - it's for all.
> 
> 
> The designated days for the homeschool rate are now Mondays, Thursday, and Fridays that aren't usually during school vacations.  When we did it the first year, it was only Mondays - so really easy to plan in now!  We've gone twice and the park was practically empty so no wait at the ticket windows, there were two open for that both times we went.    I've never been asked for proof from my home county and many states don't do it that way.   (I'm guessing FL does by them mentioning it as one way to show proof).   Even proof through your state isn't essential, as some states don't provide proof.  They accept pretty much any type of homeschool proof.   For my state, SC, I show my card from my accountability group.  I've always had a copy of the letter from the accountability group on me too - as that has the kids names listed as well and my card doesn't, but they've never asked to see the letter.  The website even says that HSLDA proof is accepted, and that's a national group, not a state one.   The no-refund could be an issue for some but since we plan out other parts of our vacation too, it's not a big deal to us.


Thanks! I checked out the calendar, and there are a lot of dates to choose from. We literally just got back from Disney (student seminars), and now I'm trying to decide between doing that again in February or waiting until the Frozen ride opens to return. Either way, we could definitely add on a Legoland home school day for that price. I don't think I've ever printed out my declaration (terrible), but I do have our co-op registration.


----------



## Vemnox

Vemnox said:


> I just purchased 4 for 2 AD and 2 CH for use later this week.  I will report back as to my success.  I also printed a parking voucher.  My only concern is the tickets have YOUTH printed on them - it never prompted me for adult or child.  Hope that's not a problem.



This is my follow-up.  I purchased these tickets on 10/13 and successfully used them on Saturday 10/17.  You proceed directly to the gates; it is not a voucher - these are the actual tickets.  No ID was asked for, no unusual glances, or anything like that.  Worked perfectly.

That said, the park was a nightmare.  The minimum wait for an attraction was 60 minutes and, while I might wait 60 minutes to do Soarin', I'm not going to wait 60 minutes to get on a car that does a circle for 50 seconds.  We were out of the gates in under two hours.  We tried to talk to Guest Services about perhaps exchanging the tickets to come back another day but they were unsympathetic and made it quite clear we were second-class guests for having used discounted tickets.  In fact, the only thing they "offered" was to pay $15 extra per ticket and come back within the next week (which was simply not possible).  To each their own, but I will NOT be going back to Legoland.


----------



## skuttle

Vemnox said:


> This is my follow-up.  I purchased these tickets on 10/13 and successfully used them on Saturday 10/17.  You proceed directly to the gates; it is not a voucher - these are the actual tickets.  No ID was asked for, no unusual glances, or anything like that.  Worked perfectly.
> 
> That said, the park was a nightmare.  The minimum wait for an attraction was 60 minutes and, while I might wait 60 minutes to do Soarin', I'm not going to wait 60 minutes to get on a car that does a circle for 50 seconds.  We were out of the gates in under two hours.  We tried to talk to Guest Services about perhaps exchanging the tickets to come back another day but they were unsympathetic and made it quite clear we were second-class guests for having used discounted tickets.  In fact, the only thing they "offered" was to pay $15 extra per ticket and come back within the next week (which was simply not possible).  To each their own, but I will NOT be going back to Legoland.


'

We were thinking of giving Legoland a shot in December.  This is disappointing to hear.  What time did you arrive at the park?  We are hoping arrive at opening. We'll be going on a saturday too.


----------



## Vemnox

skuttle said:


> '
> 
> We were thinking of giving Legoland a shot in December.  This is disappointing to hear.  What time did you arrive at the park?  We are hoping arrive at opening. We'll be going on a saturday too.



Just before 1pm.  They opened at 10.  It was wall-to-wall people.  I'm normally a "get there an hour before opening" guy, but we had no choice as we had just driven in that morning.


----------



## jenf22

jenf22 said:


> We'll be using them on the 25th.  I'll try to remember to post and let you all know.  *fingers crossed*


 
We used the tickets with no problems at all.  They just scanned them and let us in.  Great cost savings!


----------



## LemonNeko

Not sure if anyone can answer this regarding the home school rate. We are keeping my son from school this year but we're in Canada there's no registration for homeschooling your child. We didn't register him for school. I have no idea what we would use to show he doesn't go to school. I'd hate to spend the money and then be told we don't qualify.


----------



## kohlby

LemonNeko said:


> Not sure if anyone can answer this regarding the home school rate. We are keeping my son from school this year but we're in Canada there's no registration for homeschooling your child. We didn't register him for school. I have no idea what we would use to show he doesn't go to school. I'd hate to spend the money and then be told we don't qualify.



Do you belong to any type of homeschool group that gives membership cards?  Or send in a declaration of intent?  Or anything at all?  If not, when you call to order the tickets, ask them about what to do.  (You can also print out your own homeschool cards, but since they won't be official, they could decide not to accept then.  Asking on the phone would be better). They used to have a different rate for non-homeschooled children and homeschooled children and I was worried about showing proof for my youngest - as I had nothing since my state doesn't require anything until legal first grade age.  The person on the phone told me they didn't require proof at that age due to it.  So, she was very helpful.


----------



## LemonNeko

Thanks I will try calling. We don't belong to any groups. He's only 3 so maybe it will be the same we don't need to show proof. Full time school starts really early in Ontario. Too early IMO.


----------



## kohlby

I'm not sure if 3 will work - as 3 isn't homeschooling in the U.S.  However, even though legal age for homeschooling is 5 or older, dependent on the state, they told me proof wasn't required for 4K either.  I didn't ask about 3, as I wasn't in that situation.  (Also, I had older kids I was homeschooling officially, so that probably helped).  It's still worth a call.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Since he is not yet 5 (normal compulsory schooling age in most US states) and you have no proof of homeschooling (which they stress is needed on the site), I would encourage you to find another discount for your trip (there are always MANY discounts floating around, some close to being as good as this one and more flexible on dates, since the discount days are very limited in the spring and summer next year).  Half-off tickets are the norm, and $30 tickets can usually be found, and there may be a Black Friday deal coming.


----------



## LibrarianBecky

Original poster here...we used our tickets today with zero trouble. They scanned them at the gate without a question or second glance. We arrived about 20 minutes before the park opened (on a Saturday) and did not experience long waits. My son rode all four "big" coasters, some multiple times. Most of our waits were about five minutes, with our longest wait being The Dragon, with a 15 minute wait. My son is 9, and he was the perfect age for Legoland. He had a wonderful day, and probably enjoyed Legoland more than Magic Kingdom or Universal.  One of the employees commented to us that it was a slower day today, so I'm sure that is why our wait times were low. Also, we did the Pirates Cove stunt show and a robotics class at 2:15 and 3:00, which was probably when wait times peaked. All in all, we had a great day and if you have a kiddo in that 7-10 age range, I'd encourage you to try to fit it in.


----------



## jsd2643

I just bought tickets and the date on the ticket reads "Event" instead of the actual date I chose. For those that have purchased, does that sound right?


----------



## LibrarianBecky

jsd2643 said:


> I just bought tickets and the date on the ticket reads "Event" instead of the actual date I chose. For those that have purchased, does that sound right?


Yes, mine said the same thing. It wasn't a problem.


----------



## RadioFanatic

I'm going to the park on MLK day, 1/18/16. Do you think they would work then? Also, do you think will be busy that day?


----------



## Vemnox

RadioFanatic said:


> I'm going to the park on MLK day, 1/18/16. Do you think they would work then? Also, do you think will be busy that day?



Can't speak to beyond 2015, so I don't know.  But busy?  Yes.


----------



## chris1212

We bought these tickets Saturday and used them Sunday at the park with no problems at all.


----------



## LemonNeko

TwoMisfits said:


> Since he is not yet 5 (normal compulsory schooling age in most US states) and you have no proof of homeschooling (which they stress is needed on the site), I would encourage you to find another discount for your trip (there are always MANY discounts floating around, some close to being as good as this one and more flexible on dates, since the discount days are very limited in the spring and summer next year).  Half-off tickets are the norm, and $30 tickets can usually be found, and there may be a Black Friday deal coming.


  We don't qualify but I figured it was a long shot. I'm hoping the BOGO for 2016 will be out soon.


----------



## thorn

We used the PTA $30 tickets yesterday. So glad I found this thread!!


----------



## rcbarker

Interestingly, while everyone else has reported success with these tickets, I ran into a hiccup.  They wouldn't scan at the turnstile.  The model citizen then keyed in the number for the first one and it went in ok.  Subsequent tickets couldn't even be keyed in.  They came back as "media not recognized."  Ultimately, the supervisor just handed me the tickets back, let us in, and said have a good day.. so it all turned out well.  But, I wanted to report.


----------



## babydinosaur03

i wanted to report my experience, too, although there's only a week or so left for these tickets. 
I had to change days for Legoland and since there's not date on the ticket, I wasn't sure if it was an issue. 
The tickets scanned as "expired" at the gate, but someone at the ticket booth was able to change the date on the tickets for us so we were still able to go. We were so relieved!


----------



## Happyinwonerland

TwoMisfits said:


> Since he is not yet 5 (normal compulsory schooling age in most US states) and you have no proof of homeschooling (which they stress is needed on the site), I would encourage you to find another discount for your trip (there are always MANY discounts floating around, some close to being as good as this one and more flexible on dates, since the discount days are very limited in the spring and summer next year).  Half-off tickets are the norm, and $30 tickets can usually be found, and there may be a Black Friday deal coming.



DD is 3 but we are involved in our local homeschool co-op already. I actually started serving on the board this term. You can be homeschoolers at age 3, as preschool can be homeschooled.  We plan to get the homeschool tix for legoland next time we are on florida, even though she isn't "compulsory school age"


----------



## TwoMisfits

Happyinwonerland said:


> DD is 3 but we are involved in our local homeschool co-op already. I actually started serving on the board this term. You can be homeschoolers at age 3, as preschool can be homeschooled.  We plan to get the homeschool tix for legoland next time we are on florida, even though she isn't "compulsory school age"



I didn't say you can't homeschool before age 5, you just don't "have" to (aka compulsaory schooling age).  And not having to, you usually don't have access to the free notice of intent forms from your state, so you won't usually have free access to the "evidence of homeschooling" Legoland demands for someone to receive the discount.  For many parents of only 3-4 year olds, it would be better to book the buy one get one free deals or the $30 ticket deals around everywhere, than to drop $60-$120 getting a state homeschool or HSLDA membership to provide homeschool evidence.


----------



## kohlby

TwoMisfits said:


> I didn't say you can't homeschool before age 5, you just don't "have" to (aka compulsaory schooling age).  And not having to, you usually don't have access to the free notice of intent forms from your state, so you won't usually have free access to the "evidence of homeschooling" Legoland demands for someone to receive the discount.  For many parents of only 3-4 year olds, it would be better to book the buy one get one free deals or the $30 ticket deals around everywhere, than to drop $60-$120 getting a state homeschool or HSLDA membership to provide homeschool evidence.



And it's not just evidence - it's what a business decides.  Many decide only kindergarten age and up.  When I called Legoland a couple years ago, they included 4K and up.  Not 3 year olds.  So I wouldn't plan on using this offer.  Even for a 4K aged child, I'd call in plenty of advance to make sure you can use the discount.


----------



## chekhovgirl

RadioFanatic said:


> I'm going to the park on MLK day, 1/18/16. Do you think they would work then? Also, do you think will be busy that day?



We were there on MLK day 2015 and the nice thing was that they spontaneously decided to keep the park open an extra hour. We arrived right after opening and stayed until close. Upon arrival we went almost immediately toward the back of the park, which we heard gets busy later in the day. I didn't feel like the park was "crowded", especially for a holiday. There were several rides that the kids rode over and over again without waiting, especially within that last bonus hour. I remember waiting to get in to the building where the kids get to build and race cars, but not for very long. 

I was worried about going on MLK day because I thought it would be crowded, but it was what worked best with our travel schedule. It worked out very well for us!


----------



## 5isalive

We used these tickets on 1/2/2016 and worked just fine no issues at all.


----------



## chekhovgirl

5isalive said:


> We used these tickets on 1/2/2016 and worked just fine no issues at all.


When I went to the site it seems to have one option to buy "adult" tickets. Do you just purchase these tickets for everyone, child or adult?  Does it matter?  

Thanks!


----------



## 5isalive

Looking at the receipt it is just general admission for ages 3 and up.  Had 2 adults, 10 year old, 7 year old and 6 month old.  Even purchased parking from that link with no issues.


----------



## Desiluvsu

I cannot find the link for the $30 PTA tickets please somebody help I would love to take my son for his birthday


----------



## Barbara76

Desiluvsu said:


> I cannot find the link for the $30 PTA tickets please somebody help I would love to take my son for his birthday


 I think they aren't available anymore, it was only until the end of 2015 as far as I know.


----------



## Desiluvsu

That's what I thought but a little further up in this thread Someone said they went 1/2/16 





Barbara76 said:


> I think they aren't available anymore, it was only until the end of 2015 as far as I know.


----------



## Desiluvsu

5isalive said:


> We used these tickets on 1/2/2016 and worked just fine no issues at all.



What's the link for the pta tickets are they still available


----------



## ilovefh

https://legolandfloridatickets.legoland.com/LLF/Content.aspx?Kind=LandingPage


----------



## dizzyinwdw

I just googled this and found a site where they are now $35 PP--still a fantastic deal!


----------



## Desiluvsu

dizzyinwdw said:


> I just googled this and found a site where they are now $35 PP--still a fantastic deal!


Can I have link. Please


----------



## Desiluvsu

ilovefh said:


> https://legolandfloridatickets.legoland.com/LLF/Content.aspx?Kind=LandingPage


This link doesn't work for me does it work for you ?


----------



## ilovefh

Desiluvsu said:


> This link doesn't work for me does it work for you ?



It says timed out for me now. But go here http://www.floridapta.org and in the green bar it says PTA Member Days at Legoland 2016. Click that and it takes you to the page.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Thank you, I plan to purchase these tickets tomorrow for 2/29.


----------



## dizzyinwdw

Desiluvsu said:


> Can I have link. Please



PP added link good luck!


----------



## Desiluvsu

ilovefh said:


> It says timed out for me now. But go here http://www.floridapta.org and in the green bar it says PTA Member Days at Legoland 2016. Click that and it takes you to the page.


Thank you very much


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

The PTA tickets require guests name and of course your billing info for your credit card (which would not be FL) - has anyone used these very recently??


----------



## 5ctpliks

Does anyone know if you can add a 2nd day for $15 when using these tickets?  TIA!


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

When we used ours in November, we were offered the additional day for $15, so unless they have changed the policy, you sure can.


----------



## dizzyinwdw

Anyone used these recently?  TIA!


----------



## ImpossibleOfMe

dizzyinwdw said:


> Anyone used these recently?  TIA!



We'll be using ours tomorrow. I will come back and update when we get back Wednesday night.


----------



## dizzyinwdw

ImpossibleOfMe said:


> We'll be using ours tomorrow. I will come back and update when we get back Wednesday night.



Thanks!!!  We will be there beginning of April


----------



## dropzone9

Anxiously awaiting to hear ImpossibleofMe, I want to purchase some tonight to use on Sunday!


----------



## coreynyc

Bought tickets today for use this Monday, I see no reason why to be concerned about getting "caught". 

The web page does not say this deal is specifically for Florida PTA members or restricted to residents of FL. The print at home tickets have no such language on them either.


----------



## ImpossibleOfMe

UPDATE: I used my tickets 3/1 and they did not ask for any sort of ID or pta verification.
Just in case anyone is curious - they do NOT price bridge like disney does with discount tickets. They told me the upgrade to AP would have a $30 credit, even though I paid $35.
The second day was $15 each.


----------



## dropzone9

I purchased these tickets last night online and we used them today with no problems. The park was not full and all lines were about a 5-10 minute wait. The weather was perfect as well! We had a great time (me, DH and 4 yr old DS).


----------



## rdominy

Question for people who have used them...
Did you purchase an adult ticket for your child as this seems to be the only option for the $35. The price is great...just wondering about the child having an "adult" ticket.
Thanks


----------



## dropzone9

rdominy said:


> Question for people who have used them...
> Did you purchase an adult ticket for your child as this seems to be the only option for the $35. The price is great...just wondering about the child having an "adult" ticket.
> Thanks


Yes we purchased the adult option for all of us, no problems.


----------



## hotveggy

ImpossibleOfMe said:


> UPDATE: I used my tickets 3/1 and they did not ask for any sort of ID or pta verification.
> Just in case anyone is curious - they do NOT price bridge like disney does with discount tickets. They told me the upgrade to AP would have a $30 credit, even though I paid $35.
> The second day was $15 each.



So to clarify, you were able to upgrade to a second day for another $15 with no issue?


----------



## lauris87

Okay, so I'm assuming that the $30 tickets that everyone is talking about have expired, correct?  I'm going in May... but none of the links worked that I tried that were in this thread....


----------



## Upatnoon

lauris87 said:


> Okay, so I'm assuming that the $30 tickets that everyone is talking about have expired, correct?  I'm going in May... but none of the links worked that I tried that were in this thread....


Link works for me. It's $35 now. Link is on this page a few messages up.


----------



## zilp

lauris87 said:


> Okay, so I'm assuming that the $30 tickets that everyone is talking about have expired, correct?  I'm going in May... but none of the links worked that I tried that were in this thread....





Upatnoon said:


> Link works for me. It's $35 now. Link is on this page a few messages up.



I keep getting a message saying "The web store is currently offline". Is the message you are getting lauris87? aagghh, I need to buy tickets too!


----------



## jbsa

I found this link but I've never used it... it looks legit thought.... anyone know anything about it?

https://legolandfloridatickets.legoland.com/LLF/Content.aspx?Kind=LandingPage


----------



## ilovefh

jbsa said:


> I found this link but I've never used it... it looks legit thought.... anyone know anything about it?
> 
> https://legolandfloridatickets.legoland.com/LLF/Content.aspx?Kind=LandingPage



When I clicked on it the page said my session timed out.


----------



## jbsa

https://legolandfloridatickets.legoland.com/LLF/shop/ViewItems.aspx?CG=BTFLPTA&C=BTFLPTALLF try this one.


----------



## ilovefh

jbsa said:


> https://legolandfloridatickets.legoland.com/LLF/shop/ViewItems.aspx?CG=BTFLPTA&C=BTFLPTALLF try this one.



These are the tickets that this thread is referring to. Scroll through and you can read about people that have used them. We used them in October or November with no problem.


----------



## FeliciaL

We used these last Thursday.  Go to floridapta.org
Click on the green line that says 'Florida PTA days at legoland.'
Buy tickets for the date of your choice.  
We paid $35+tax per person (child and adult are same price.)


----------



## achang2001

Are these truly date specific? They made me pick a date. We are going to Orlando for a week in June. My friend picked tickets for Sunday but I was thinking a weekday is likely better. I just wanted to know if anyone knows how stringent they are on the actual date you enter. Thanks so much!


----------



## zilp

Just came back from our trip.  I had trouble a couple of times loading the page to buy tickets. I would get "your session timed out" or it would get stuck on loading the page.  I noticed this seemed to happen late at night while on the computer. I successfully bought tickets a few days before our trip.  As stated, $35pp (adult & child tickets look the same).  Absolutely no issues using them.


----------



## babydinosaur03

achang2001 said:


> Are these truly date specific? They made me pick a date. We are going to Orlando for a week in June. My friend picked tickets for Sunday but I was thinking a weekday is likely better. I just wanted to know if anyone knows how stringent they are on the actual date you enter. Thanks so much!



Yes, they are really date specific. I had picked one day and then had to switch, tried them at the gate and they didn't work. The customer service counter was able to help me, but I'm not sure if that's because I looked so desperate or if they'd do that every time.


----------



## i*heart*gusgus

Just used these 5/5 and worked perfectly!


----------



## HatboxHaint

Do you have to print tickets at home?


----------



## scrapgal123

Bought the ticket for Saturday May 28 but the date is not on the ticket. Any one else have this issue?


----------



## babydinosaur03

scrapgal123 said:


> Bought the ticket for Saturday May 28 but the date is not on the ticket. Any one else have this issue?


It wasn't on mine either, but the system knows what date it's supposed to be valid on, and it only works that day (unless you get customer service to help you out).


----------



## babydinosaur03

HatboxHaint said:


> Do you have to print tickets at home?


Yes, I think they only work when printed. You could try a pdf? but I'm not sure if they'd accept it or not.


----------



## scrapgal123

Used the tickets this weekend without any issues.


----------



## HHMcG

*Has anybody ever added a day to these tickets?*
We want 2-day Legoland and Waterpark tickets.


----------



## SCSL

scrapgal123 said:


> Used the tickets this weekend without any issues.



Did you have to show any id to use these PTA tickets?!  The price is just too good to be true


----------



## i*heart*gusgus

SCSL said:


> Did you have to show any id to use these PTA tickets?!  The price is just too good to be true


Nope, we didn't show any ID. Just printed out the tickets, walked up to the gate and handed them the printouts to scan.


----------



## Disney Khi

HHMcG said:


> *Has anybody ever added a day to these tickets?*
> We want 2-day Legoland and Waterpark tickets.



I would like to know this, too. We want two day tickets to both parks, and I'm having a hard time trying to figure out the least expensive way to do it.


----------



## dianag825

Disney Khi said:


> I would like to know this, too. We want two day tickets to both parks, and I'm having a hard time trying to figure out the least expensive way to do it.



Us too!  Also when y'all are talking about the adding a 2nd day, is that an option they offer once you're in the park?  Meaning we'd buy one day tickets and plan on adding the second day once we get there?  Thank you!!


----------



## cole31818

Does anybody know when and if these will be available for 2017?


----------



## KateSpade79

We are planning on a trip in December and so glad I found this info!! Thank you!!


----------



## MrsTurnerLovesDisney

following this for 2017


----------



## HHMcG

Just bought these.  We aren't going until end of August, so I won't be able to report back for awhile.



dianag825 said:


> Us too!  Also when y'all are talking about the adding a 2nd day, is that an option they offer once you're in the park?  Meaning we'd buy one day tickets and plan on adding the second day once we get there?  Thank you!!


Yes.  As with most theme parks we should be able to 'upgrade' a ticket once in the park. The only question is how much 'credit' will they give for these tickets.


----------



## NatureBoyChris

Just want to verify that I used these vouchers today (7/12/16) with no issues at all. If you are going in July or August, I highly recommend the extra 15 dollars to upgrade to the water park option. It's hot as the surface of the sun in that park. It lacks serious shade.


----------



## tarak

Following this for future reference. Sounds like a great option for next year if still available.


----------



## Babysaurs

Is this still available? when i click on the link it says your session has timed out

Thats ok just worked it out was using the wrong link lol

I know you can upgrade to a 2nd day for $15 but is that just a second day at the normal park, or can you get the normal $35 ticket then upgrade a 2nd day and use in waterpark and the normal park? Hope that makes sense


----------



## NatureBoyChris

Babysaurs said:


> Is this still available? when i click on the link it says your session has timed out
> 
> Thats ok just worked it out was using the wrong link lol
> 
> I know you can upgrade to a 2nd day for $15 but is that just a second day at the normal park, or can you get the normal $35 ticket then upgrade a 2nd day and use in waterpark and the normal park? Hope that makes sense



It's my understanding that you have to have the theme park admission with the water park admission. You can't just purchase a water park only admission. I think the 15 dollar upgrade is just for the theme park additional day. The water park is inside the theme park and has a gated checkpoint as well.


----------



## DG-12

Edited- I found the link. Thanks!


----------



## maciec

I found them  https://legolandfloridatickets.legoland.com/LLF/Content.aspx?Kind=LandingPage


----------



## kandb

maciec said:


> I found them  https://legolandfloridatickets.legoland.com/LLF/Content.aspx?Kind=LandingPage



Say's "your session has timed out"   anyone else know how to get them?


----------



## maciec

I had to google to find the link that I posted because I was getting the same thing. This is the homepage for the PTA maybe this will get you closer http://www.floridapta.org/


----------



## suebeelin

Following


----------



## GMU MOM

Just wanted to say that I purchased these tickets last week and we used them yesterday with no problems. Then at the end of the day we went to the ticket counter and added a second day for $15/ticket and used those today. I did not add the water park option but most likely shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## HHMcG

Used ours (Legoland and water park) yesterday. Upgraded to two day for $35 for both parks. 
I was given the option to just do Legoland the second day for $15. Would have been a good option to do the waterpark the first day and the cheaper upgrade. Oh well.


----------



## 2Gma

We used the FL PTA ticket deal ($35/person) yesterday with no problems. The only option you have when using the link is to print tickets at home and they just scan your paper pass at gate. They do not check I.d. FYI-You do need to purchase the day/night before as the calendar on link will not let you chose the same day. 

We enjoyed our day at Legoland but glad we did not pay full price!


----------



## Northernlites

following thread


----------



## KateSpade79

Just wanted to post a fyi- we are planning a LL trip the first week in Dec. Earlier this year when I looked up events they had listed that all weekends in Dec would have their Christmas Bricktacular with fireworks and such. I noticed today that the dates are just for the second half of the month so we won't get the special event on our date. Just wanted to share in case someone else is going around the same time.


----------



## dardack

We are going the first week in Dec. also.  I was bummed to find this out.  Works tho as now we can move it to a Monday instead of the weekend.


----------



## darrius1st

Bump!!!!!


----------



## Ruth B

Following along. Hope they do this for 2017.


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

Has anyone used this deal recently (after Jan 1st)?


----------



## 3cmom

We haven't yet but I plan on buying one for March. We have "rain out" passes from last summer for 2 of us and we need a 3rd ticket.


----------



## beesly

This isn't quite as good as the offer in this thread, but I received an e-mail code today for 40% off up to six 1-day tickets that I don't plan to use. It says it's a limited time offer, but doesn't state the last date to use the code. I believe it's a one-time use/unique code. If someone would like it, send me a PM and I will share the code with the first person who asks.

Edit: Code is gone.


----------



## Northernlites

WE used these on our trip the first week of December. For some unknown reason when the employee tried to scan the ticket it won't register as a valid ticket. He went to his co worker who came over and appeared to punch a code to over ride the entry system. I was feeling a bit tense for a moment.


----------



## sympatico

There's a groupon for $91 for two people.


----------



## Ronferr80

So if you go to the website they have a link for 2017 tickets now.  I purchased for April and chose the date as asked by LEGOLAND.  I got my confirmation email with the e tickets but on the ticket where it says date it just says event and not the date I selected when purchasing the tickets.   Has this happened to anyone else???  I hope this doesn't cause any issues!!!


----------



## babydinosaur03

Ronferr80 said:


> So if you go to the website they have a link for 2017 tickets now.  I purchased for April and chose the date as asked by LEGOLAND.  I got my confirmation email with the e tickets but on the ticket where it says date it just says event and not the date I selected when purchasing the tickets.   Has this happened to anyone else???  I hope this doesn't cause any issues!!!



That's what mine said, too, and they worked fine. It does really have to be the date you chose, though, even though it's not written on the ticket. We had to switch days and the tickets wouldn't work at the gate until we went to customer services and they switched it for us.


----------



## Ronferr80

babydinosaur03 said:


> That's what mine said, too, and they worked fine. It does really have to be the date you chose, though, even though it's not written on the ticket. We had to switch days and the tickets wouldn't work at the gate until we went to customer services and they switched it for us.




So It sounds like you went already???  Was this your first time going?  How were the lines for the rides?  Did you ride the new Ninjago ride?  I'm taking my family in April in between Disney and I've ready about these premium play bands for quicker access onto the rides.  Any information would be greatly appreciated....thanks!!!


----------



## babydinosaur03

Ronferr80 said:


> So It sounds like you went already???  Was this your first time going?  How were the lines for the rides?  Did you ride the new Ninjago ride?  I'm taking my family in April in between Disney and I've ready about these premium play bands for quicker access onto the rides.  Any information would be greatly appreciated....thanks!!!



Well, we went over a year ago--Dec. 2015. The lines were GREAT and the weather was perfect. We would never have needed any quicker access than we had.  We did try to ride the more popular rides earlier. 
But, I think you probably need to hear from someone who's been at that time of year.


----------



## Ronferr80

babydinosaur03 said:


> Well, we went over a year ago--Dec. 2015. The lines were GREAT and the weather was perfect. We would never have needed any quicker access than we had.  We did try to ride the more popular rides earlier.
> But, I think you probably need to hear from someone who's been at that time of year.




Thanks for the response and info!!


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

It's good to read that people have had success with this promo this year. We definitely want to go back. So much has been added since we went back in 2013. My 7 and 9 year olds are Lego obsessed and always ask about LEGOLAND and I know my 3 year old would love it too. We would have to look into renting a minivan for a day but if we can get this deal it would be more than worth it. I have my national PTA membership card that I will bring. I know this is a Florida PTA deal but it's something if they want some kind of verification while we are there.


----------



## babydinosaur03

2Pirates2Princesses said:


> It's good to read that people have had success with this promo this year. We definitely want to go back. So much has been added since we went back in 2013. My 7 and 9 year olds are Lego obsessed and always ask about LEGOLAND and I know my 3 year old would love it too. We would have to look into renting a minivan for a day but if we can get this deal it would be more than worth it. I have my national PTA membership card that I will bring. I know this is a Florida PTA deal but it's something if they want some kind of verification while we are there.



You do not need any PTA identification (of any type) to use these.


----------



## tlmadden73

Can't seem to find a link to buy the tickets anymore. Must be done.


----------



## TwoMisfits

https://legolandfloridatickets.legoland.com/LLF/Content.aspx?Kind=LandingPage


----------



## tlmadden73

TwoMisfits said:


> https://legolandfloridatickets.legoland.com/LLF/Content.aspx?Kind=LandingPage


The link just says "Session Time Out" .. my guess is that it isn't valid anymore.


----------



## TwoMisfits

tlmadden73 said:


> The link just says "Session Time Out" .. my guess is that it isn't valid anymore.



Do a google search - I just pulled it up 2 minutes ago - 2017 legoland pta

Try from the green announcement bar on the PTA website here - https://www.floridapta.org/


----------



## tlmadden73

TwoMisfits said:


> Do a google search - I just pulled it up 2 minutes ago - 2017 legoland pta
> 
> Try from the green announcement bar on the PTA website here - https://www.floridapta.org/


Found it . .
Thanks.

This seems too good to be true. 

Are we 100% sure there is NO identification of any kind needed for this offer? I don't want to get there and throw $100 away and still have to buy 3 tickets.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Yep - read the thread - again, you DO need to buy AT LEAST 48 hours in advance AND go the date you say - those are the strings...I usually buy 4-5 days early when I see the weather forecast...

Although if you're way worried, it's $10 to be a member...https://www.floridapta.org/about-us/membership/sunshine-state-ptsa-membership


----------



## tlmadden73

TwoMisfits said:


> Yep - read the thread - again, you DO need to buy AT LEAST 48 hours in advance AND go the date you say - those are the strings...I usually buy 4-5 days early when I see the weather forecast...
> 
> Although if you're way worried, it's $10 to be a member...https://www.floridapta.org/about-us/membership/sunshine-state-ptsa-membership


Thanks. 

While it seems odd that an offer link like that exists (that literally anyone can use), I may just take advantage of it.  We have 10+ people going and that would be a HUGE savings to the group.


----------



## pluto377

We just used these on Feb 16, 2017.  They would not work when scanned at the gate so I had to go to a ticket window.  The gentleman asked if they were PTA tickets and I said yes.  He said something about the system switching over and that's why I had a problem.  But he just printed me new tickets and that was it.  No ID or anything needed.  Just be aware that you may need extra time to go through the gate.


----------



## Patience

pluto377 said:


> We just used these on Feb 16, 2017.  They would not work when scanned at the gate so I had to go to a ticket window.  The gentleman asked if they were PTA tickets and I said yes.  He said something about the system switching over and that's why I had a problem.  But he just printed me new tickets and that was it.  No ID or anything needed.  Just be aware that you may need extra time to go through the gate.



We had the same experience.  Our tickets did not work at the gate and when we went to the front window, they told us there was a batch of tickets that weren't working but they fixed our tickets, no problem.  Just to be safe, we joined the PTA before we bought the tickets and had our confirmation email with us to show we are actually members but they didn't even mention the PTA.


----------



## tlmadden73

Patience said:


> We had the same experience.  Our tickets did not work at the gate and when we went to the front window, they told us there was a batch of tickets that weren't working but they fixed our tickets, no problem.  Just to be safe, we joined the PTA before we bought the tickets and had our confirmation email with us to show we are actually members but they didn't even mention the PTA.


Good to know!

I would have panicked if that happened worried I wasted money on tickets I can't use!


----------



## 4Hawks

Are these valid for both children and adults? Does my 2 year need a ticket?


----------



## Sabathamk

I am wondering about a 2 year old as well.  I heard somewhere that 3 and under were free, but the park being geared to 2-10 years makes me wonder.  Also, thanks so much for posting this.  When I saw the original price, for a family of 6, I wasn't sure I wanted to even bother.  The homeschool rate is fantastic as well!  Since we homeschool in Canada, I might call in there to see if that works for them as well.


----------



## tlmadden73

I would like to point out that I used the $35 Florida PTA tickets (thanks to this thread) and they worked great.
There was a panic moment when the tickets didn't scan, but the guy just talked to his supervisor, pushed a different button on his scanner and re-scanned them. 

Less than $100 for a family of 4 (one is an infant) was an amazing deal.
And frankly my son (and most of the other boys we went with) loved this park more than Disney. There was ZERO crowds at this park on 3/28 (Tuesday) and they literally could just hop off any ride and ride again. Sometimes they didn't even have to get off, they just let them stay on. 
They rode every ride they were interested in at least 2-3 times each.


----------



## DisTravels

tlmadden73 said:


> I would like to point out that I used the $35 Florida PTA tickets (thanks to this thread) and they worked great.
> There was a panic moment when the tickets didn't scan, but the guy just talked to his supervisor, pushed a different button on his scanner and re-scanned them.



@*tlmadden73* Glad to hear you didn't panic and it all worked out for you and your family


----------



## Anonomom

NM, found the answer.


----------



## rbchimp

Seems to be still active, easiest link to use is:

https://floridapta.org/member-perks/


----------



## IJK

The link is still active. Has anyone used this recently?


----------



## MouseMumof2

IJK said:


> The link is still active. Has anyone used this recently?


Bought 4 tickets today to be used in 2 weeks. Fingers crossed they work or I'm going to have to play dumb about the whole thing.


----------



## Lm021583

IJK said:


> The link is still active. Has anyone used this recently?


We're here at Legoland now and used them to get in. No problems, no questions!  And what a great park!  Nice to be able to enjoy things at a slower pace.


----------



## FireflyTrance

I would like to use this for our trip in Feb but I currently don't see any availability past Dec. Crossing my fingers that this deal continues.


----------



## dardack

Anyone use these recently?  I last used in 2016, thanks.


----------



## FireflyTrance

I ended up using them in Feb. They worked.


----------



## zilp

I used them last week. No problems.


----------



## rbchimp

Bought tickets last night, printed at the hotel and used them today.

No real problems scanning them.  The lady had 2 scanners and they seem to have issues scanning everything.


----------



## Buddy888

any exclusions on these tickets, are they only for Florida residents or for US citizens? Just asking as we are coming down from Canada.


----------



## Minnie & Me

Our family used it 4 years ago and a friend used it 2 years ago. We are from Toronto. Had to go to guest window, ticket did not scan. No Id required. Enjoy!


----------



## Northernlites

I have used them. If you have concerns just buy a PTA membership and print it off.


----------



## ninafeliz

We used them yesterday.  I bought them before we left home and printed them off, they scanned them at the gate without any issue at all, and we were good to go!  The price was amazing.


----------



## kaharris83

Any one used these lately?


----------



## wilbret

I’m sure it has been mentioned, but LEGO discounts are so easy to find, you can’t give them away!

Sign up for free LEGO magazine, and each issue includes a bogo coupon. Your local coupon flyer often has them, too. We had several extra and couldn’t give them away at the gate lol. 

Also, since the new movie is coming out, I’m seeing discounts everywhere. AMC theaters cups have a coupon on them. 

And last, but not least, season passes go on sale quite often. Snagged awesomer passes this year for $75 each.


----------



## jcourtney

I used these last week. Printed at home, no problems at all.


----------



## Nsaudra

Still works now the price is 37.00


----------



## rbchimp

rbchimp said:


> Seems to be still active, easiest link to use is:
> 
> https://floridapta.org/member-perks/



$37.45 now, as others mentioned.


----------



## tarak

FYI - I went to buy these and saw the price is up to $40, which is still a decent discount.  However, when I click on the link, the disclaimer says it's only open to FL residents.  
https://me-llflorida-exchange.secur...0f6eff1e59fe762856dc269f2bc2489c9d4d7e298fb3d


----------



## ninafeliz

tarak said:


> FYI - I went to buy these and saw the price is up to $40, which is still a decent discount.  However, when I click on the link, the disclaimer says it's only open to FL residents.
> https://me-llflorida-exchange.secur...0f6eff1e59fe762856dc269f2bc2489c9d4d7e298fb3d


I used these last summer without a problem, but just now when I saw your post I went in again to try to buy them just to see what would happen and it stopped me as soon as I entered my address, because we are not Florida residents.  That's a bummer, we are going again in June and had planned to buy these closer to the trip.  Now I'll have to look for other discounts.   I know there are kids go free with paid adults ones out there, but I wonder if there are others that are better? My DH alerted me to a good discount a while ago and I told him not to worry, I had planned on getting these.  Oh well, I guess they figured out to many people were buying them to all be Florida PTA members! 

If anyone knows of a better discount than kids free with paid adult please post


----------



## tarak

ninafeliz said:


> I used these last summer without a problem, but just now when I saw your post I went in again to try to buy them just to see what would happen and it stopped me as soon as I entered my address, because we are not Florida residents.  That's a bummer, we are going again in June and had planned to buy these closer to the trip.  Now I'll have to look for other discounts.   I know there are kids go free with paid adults ones out there, but I wonder if there are others that are better? My DH alerted me to a good discount a while ago and I told him not to worry, I had planned on getting these.  Oh well, I guess they figured out to many people were buying them to all be Florida PTA members!
> 
> If anyone knows of a better discount than kids free with paid adult please post



I'll update if I find something.  Since the tickets went up to $40, it's not that much better than the kids free, right?  I think Undercover Tourist has Legoland tickets, but the discount isn't better than the kids free with adult promo.

Ugh.  It's actually about $217 for the kids free promo - that's for two adults and two kids.  About $57 over the PTA tickets.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Well, this just threw a monkey wrench into my trip!


----------



## ninafeliz

tarak said:


> I'll update if I find something.  Since the tickets went up to $40, it's not that much better than the kids free, right?  I think Undercover Tourist has Legoland tickets, but the discount isn't better than the kids free with adult promo.
> 
> Ugh.  It's actually about $217 for the kids free promo - that's for two adults and two kids.  About $57 over the PTA tickets.




I was afraid that would be the case, when kids are free the adults probably pay the highest rate there is!  We are also 2 adults and 2 kids.  I am trying to sign up for their magazine, but it's giving me problems.  We probably wouldn't get the first one in time anyway. I think I saw the kids free coupons on the drink boxes my kids get, I hope they are still there since I always threw them away knowing this would be a better deal!  I guess in reality $217 isn't too bad, I just remember what we paid last year and it becomes painful haha!  Please update if you find something better!


----------



## tarak

ninafeliz said:


> I was afraid that would be the case, when kids are free the adults probably pay the highest rate there is!  We are also 2 adults and 2 kids.  I am trying to sign up for their magazine, but it's giving me problems.  We probably wouldn't get the first one in time anyway. I think I saw the kids free coupons on the drink boxes my kids get, I hope they are still there since I always threw them away knowing this would be a better deal!  I guess in reality $217 isn't too bad, I just remember what we paid last year and it becomes painful haha!  Please update if you find something better!



I found this link by googling.  Looks like it was a mcdonalds promotion when the Lego 2 movie came out.  It let me add the tickets to the cart and the kids tickets were free.  I haven't checked out and completed the purchase in case a better deal comes out.

https://www.legoland.com/florida/pr...ampaign=mc_donalds_promo&utm_content=llf_link

I'm also going to see if tickets are cheaper than this deal with a package.  I booked my room and paid the $25 fee to enable changes in case we had to cancel, but I didn't get tickets because I planned to buy them through the PTA.  Best laid plans and all that...


----------



## ninafeliz

tarak said:


> I found this link by googling.  Looks like it was a mcdonalds promotion when the Lego 2 movie came out.  It let me add the tickets to the cart and the kids tickets were free.  I haven't checked out and completed the purchase in case a better deal comes out.
> 
> https://www.legoland.com/florida/pr...ampaign=mc_donalds_promo&utm_content=llf_link
> 
> I'm also going to see if tickets are cheaper than this deal with a package.  I booked my room and paid the $25 fee to enable changes in case we had to cancel, but I didn't get tickets because I planned to buy them through the PTA.  Best laid plans and all that...



Holy cow, that comes up to $270 for 2 adults and 2 kids!  The adult tickets are $125 plus tax with that deal.  it still may be better than anything else I can find, but without that deal I hope no one pays $125 for an adult ticket.  On the LegoLand website a *2 day *adult ticket is $129, and a regular adult ticket is $85 on sale from $100 according to them.  So it's pretty crappy that the buy one get one price is $125 a ticket, it should be $85 each adult or at least $100 each adult.  I hate what IMO is deceptive advertising.  

I'm getting $366 if I just order 4 tickets from their website with the early purchase discount, so it does save money, but I still don't like the way they do it.


----------



## tarak

ninafeliz said:


> Holy cow, that comes up to $270 for 2 adults and 2 kids!  The adult tickets are $125 plus tax with that deal.  it still may be better than anything else I can find, but without that deal I hope no one pays $125 for an adult ticket.  On the LegoLand website a *2 day *adult ticket is $129, and a regular adult ticket is $85 on sale from $100 according to them.  So it's pretty crappy that the buy one get one price is $125 a ticket, it should be $85 each adult or at least $100 each adult.  I hate what IMO is deceptive advertising.
> 
> I'm getting $366 if I just order 4 tickets from their website with the early purchase discount, so it does save money, but I still don't like the way they do it.



We’re just doing a single day at legoland, so that’s where I got the $217. The same tickets at UT came to $287, I think. It’s crazy expensive.  I wonder what an adult pass comes to. The main reason we’re doing legoland is the cost of flights to leave the day our Disney trip started were crazy expensive but several hundred dollars cheaper the morning before - the flight gets in around 8, so I figured we’d finally take a day and see legoland. If I’m spending the money, better to spend it on something more fun than airfare.


----------



## ninafeliz

tarak said:


> We’re just doing a single day at legoland, so that’s where I got the $217. The same tickets at UT came to $287, I think. It’s crazy expensive.  I wonder what an adult pass comes to. The main reason we’re doing legoland is the cost of flights to leave the day our Disney trip started were crazy expensive but several hundred dollars cheaper the morning before - the flight gets in around 8, so I figured we’d finally take a day and see legoland. If I’m spending the money, better to spend it on something more fun than airfare.


That was for 2 adult one day tickets and 2 kids free using the link you posted!  I was just pointing out that on the Legand site a 2 day ticket is only a few dollars more than what they are charging for a one day ticket when you get kids free.  So the kids aren’t really free, they are jacking up the adults tickets to cover the difference.  It’s still less, but not as much as they lead you to believe with the kids free with adult purchase promo.

So how did you get $217 for one day tickets for 2 adults and 2 kids free?  I only see the $270 (I’ll check again later, to make sure I did t do something g wrong).


----------



## tarak

Did you look at the tickets that include the water park?  The one day tickets with the water park option look to be $125.


----------



## ninafeliz

tarak said:


> Did you look at the tickets that include the water park?  The one day tickets with the water park option look to be $125.


I’ll have to double check- probably tomorrow.  I hope I did that.  I know it isn’t a huge difference, but I like $217 better than $270!


----------



## ClapYourHands

ninafeliz said:


> I’ll have to double check- probably tomorrow.  I hope I did that.  I know it isn’t a huge difference, but I like $217 better than $270!



The $217 is for the two adult 1-day tickets at $100 each, plus tax.  The two child tickets are free.

I'm going by myself and taking 3 kids.  I planned to use the PTO discount, but now think I'll just buy an adult ticket for my oldest to get the second "adult" ticket, so we can get the two free kid tickets.  He's already a "Disney adult," but it looks like Legoland starts their adult tickets at 13.


----------



## tarak

ninafeliz said:


> I’ll have to double check- probably tomorrow.  I hope I did that.  I know it isn’t a huge difference, but I like $217 better than $270!



$270 is insane.  The site has a discount of $84.99, but that's for all tickets age 3+.  I'm assuming the buy one adult, get a free kid ticket doesn't count for that.  $217 is still less than the cost of flying out the next day and I can use Marriott points to book the room for free.  Of course, we have to rent a car, too.  Ugh.


----------



## ninafeliz

tarak said:


> $270 is insane.  The site has a discount of $84.99, but that's for all tickets age 3+.  I'm assuming the buy one adult, get a free kid ticket doesn't count for that.  $217 is still less than the cost of flying out the next day and I can use Marriott points to book the room for free.  Of course, we have to rent a car, too.  Ugh.


Are you staying at the Legoland Hotel?  My 2 older kids are dying to do that, we might have to break from Disney and do 2 nights there in one of our next trips.  If I wait too long the oldest will get to old to care about Legoland, it’s nicw to still see him excited about it.


----------



## ninafeliz

tarak said:


> Did you look at the tickets that include the water park?  The one day tickets with the water park option look to be $125.





ninafeliz said:


> I’ll have to double check- probably tomorrow.  I hope I did that.  I know it isn’t a huge difference, but I like $217 better than $270!



Ok, I was dying of curiosity so I just checked on my phone and I did previouy accidentally price out the tickets that include the water park. So it is $217 for 2 people.  I’m very glad to be wrong!  They don’t give you the pre-purchase discount that takes the tickets to $85, but it’s much better than when I thought they actually raised the price on the tickets. I feel like I owe Legoland and apology or something lol! That’s the second thing today on these boards I’ve gotten worked up about that turned out to be nothing - I need to chill and lurk or something !


----------



## tarak

ninafeliz said:


> Are you staying at the Legoland Hotel?  My 2 older kids are dying to do that, we might have to break from Disney and do 2 nights there in one of our next trips.  If I wait too long the oldest will get to old to care about Legoland, it’s nicw to still see him excited about it.



I have a reservation for the legoland hotel, but I can cancel it since I paid the change fee and stay at a nearby Marriott on points. On the other hand, the legoland hotel will be more fun than a generic Marriott.


----------



## ninafeliz

tarak said:


> I have a reservation for the legoland hotel, but I can cancel it since I paid the change fee and stay at a nearby Marriott on points. On the other hand, the legoland hotel will be more fun than a generic Marriott.


I think staying at the LegoLand hotel would be a lot of fun, if you can swing it I would keep it!  I looked just for fun last year since we already had our Disney resorts all booked when we went to legoland and the only rooms they had left were over $1000 a night.  I presume they price yield and were almost full, but holy cow .  I didn't check this year.


----------



## ClapYourHands

tarak said:


> I have a reservation for the legoland hotel, but I can cancel it since I paid the change fee and stay at a nearby Marriott on points. On the other hand, the legoland hotel will be more fun than a generic Marriott.



Keep the Legoland hotel!  It looks like so much fun!  If you stay there, you can literally walk to the park, so it's easy to run back to your room.  It saves you the parking fee at the park, and gets you in an hour early (definitely a plus since no free FP for Legoland).  Plus, breakfast is included, saving on the cost of food for the trip.  

Additionally, there are a bunch of fun activities for hotel guests at night.  The theme park closes fairly early, so if you stay at the hotel, you'll have a bunch of cool Lego activities to stay busy at night.

Save your Marriott points - they can be used anywhere.


----------



## ClapYourHands

So, just to walk people through the process of BOGO tickets:

Go to the website and try to check out with a one-day ticket on the day you want.  It will default to the "saver" ticket price, which for my date was something like $84 or $87.  This won't be the price you pay.

Look up at the tabs and click on "promotions." Enter the code 189900; this is the Honest Kids BOGO number.  The website will redirect you to a different single day tickets page (that isn't apparent when you just to to the website), which should then show one-day tickets for $99.99.  Enter the number of adult tickets you want, and a child companion ticket will automatically be added to your cart for each adult ticket.

With taxes, that works out to $217 for two adults and two children.


----------



## BostonEd

When I went in April 2018, I did some sort of promo. Not sure if it was BOGO or half off or what. But the total for a family of four (2 adults 2 kids) was $204. Very close to the price now of $217. I thought $51pp was a fair price for the park. And now there's even more stuff, so $54.25 still seems fair. 

No, that is not as good as $40, to be sure. But I remember the reason I went ahead and did the BOGO price instead of the PTA thing was simply because I didn't feel like dealing with the hassle of the PTA ticket. Don't you have to pick your exact date? I didn't want to do that either. So there's some value right there.


----------



## ninafeliz

BostonEd said:


> When I went in April 2018, I did some sort of promo. Not sure if it was BOGO or half off or what. But the total for a family of four (2 adults 2 kids) was $204. Very close to the price now of $217. I thought $51pp was a fair price for the park. And now there's even more stuff, so $54.25 still seems fair.
> 
> No, that is not as good as $40, to be sure. But I remember the reason I went ahead and did the BOGO price instead of the PTA thing was simply because I didn't feel like dealing with the hassle of the PTA ticket. Don't you have to pick your exact date? I didn't want to do that either. So there's some value right there.



Yes, you did have to pick your day which was a bit of an annoyance.  We did know our day, but I was concerned about weather.  We had to wait to buy them until I at least had a preliminary forecast that the day wouldn't be a washout.  I was also a little apprehensive about the PTA thing, but so many people had done it I took the chance and it worked.  So this time I was feeling fine about it, not worried about that, and it's gone.  I had thought we would still have to pick our days, thank you for pointing out that we don't!  I hadn't noticed that when I went through and priced them.  That is one nice benefit of having to pay a little more   I can live with $217, maybe I should buy them now before they go up again haha!


----------



## tarak

ClapYourHands said:


> Keep the Legoland hotel!  It looks like so much fun!  If you stay there, you can literally walk to the park, so it's easy to run back to your room.  It saves you the parking fee at the park, and gets you in an hour early (definitely a plus since no free FP for Legoland).  Plus, breakfast is included, saving on the cost of food for the trip.
> 
> Additionally, there are a bunch of fun activities for hotel guests at night.  The theme park closes fairly early, so if you stay at the hotel, you'll have a bunch of cool Lego activities to stay busy at night.
> 
> Save your Marriott points - they can be used anywhere.



Very good points. The hotel does look very cool and my kids will enjoy all the activities.


----------



## HeightRequirement

ClapYourHands said:


> So, just to walk people through the process of BOGO tickets:
> 
> Go to the website and try to check out with a one-day ticket on the day you want.  It will default to the "saver" ticket price, which for my date was something like $84 or $87.  This won't be the price you pay.
> 
> Look up at the tabs and click on "promotions." Enter the code 189900; this is the Honest Kids BOGO number.  The website will redirect you to a different single day tickets page (that isn't apparent when you just to to the website), which should then show one-day tickets for $99.99.  Enter the number of adult tickets you want, and a child companion ticket will automatically be added to your cart for each adult ticket.
> 
> With taxes, that works out to $217 for two adults and two children.



Thanks so much. This will help save a lot of money for us.


----------



## kandb

Thanks for the info.


----------



## PrincesCJM

I found Leogland tickets to be cheaper on AAA's website.  Undercovertourist also sells then and they worked out to be $10 more then the BOGO offer mentioned above.  I haven't purchased my tickets yet for next month so I don't know if either AAA or UCT requires you to pick a specific date.


----------



## ninafeliz

PrincesCJM said:


> I found Leogland tickets to be cheaper on AAA's website.  Undercovertourist also sells then and they worked out to be $10 more then the BOGO offer mentioned above.  I haven't purchased my tickets yet for next month so I don't know if either AAA or UCT requires you to pick a specific date.


Thanks for the info.  AAA in my area (not sure if they are different prices or not but the website directed me to the NE AAA instead of the south where my search took me) was $246 for 2 adults and 2 kids, the BOGO was $216.97.  Neither made me choose dates.  I think I should probably just buy our tickets through the BOGO now for mid-June, I don't think I'm going to find cheaper and it would stink to find out that went up or something.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Just back from a weekend at Legoland.  We went 6/1 with the BOGO tickets for theme park only, not water park.  A bit after 5pm most of the rides shut down for distant thunder/lightning, which was odd because it was sunny at the park. Very disappointing, but we made the best of it, spending time in the shops and looking at miniland (which was amazing with the attention to detail).

Finally, around 6:25 the rides did open back up, so my older ones were able to go on Coastersaurus, but Battle for Bricksburg never reopened and some rides took a really long time to reset (like the Safari ride my 3-year-old wanted to go on again).  Park close was 7pm.

Legoland has a guarantee that if most of the rides shut down due to weather for 90 minutes, you can get free return tickets.  I thought the shutdown was about 70 minutes (though really closer to 90 with the reboot time), so we were SOL.  But then a Model Citizen (the Legoland term for employees) told us the return guarantee was in effect.  So we stopped by guest services on the way out and were given 4 complimentary tickets that included theme park AND water park!  I thought that was fantastic because our original tickets didn't even have water park access.  

Anyway, we changed our plans to return 6/2, primarily for the water park.  It was good, but we ended up leaving early because, again, distant lightning shut down all the slides around 2:30pm.  Just something to keep in mind if traveling in summer storm season.  Do the outdoor rides and water slides earlier in the day, if possible.

Bottom line: for $217 (plus $46 for two days of parking), we got 2 days at Legoland for 4 people.


----------



## ninafeliz

So, I waited until the last minute to buy these for reasons unknown, and now when I try both the link on the previous page and the promotional code someone posted a few posts above I am only given the option for the park and water park tickets, not just the park tickets.  They say either one, but when I click through it only gives me the $125 combo ticket price.  Anyone else seeing this, am I doing something wrong or do you think they changed the promo?  This stinks, I should have just bought the tickets when we first figured out that the original discount for the FL PSA (or whatever it was, I'm too lazy to double check right now) wasn't going to work.


----------



## ClapYourHands

ninafeliz said:


> So, I waited until the last minute to buy these for reasons unknown, and now when I try both the link on the previous page and the promotional code someone posted a few posts above I am only given the option for the park and water park tickets, not just the park tickets.  They say either one, but when I click through it only gives me the $125 combo ticket price.  Anyone else seeing this, am I doing something wrong or do you think they changed the promo?  This stinks, I should have just bought the tickets when we first figured out that the original discount for the FL PSA (or whatever it was, I'm too lazy to double check right now) wasn't going to work.



It looks like they changed it.  I googled and entered several BOGO codes, and each time I was taken to the Theme Park + Water Park ticket.  I went through the exact steps I used to buy my tickets a month ago, and the $99.99 theme park only option isn't coming up for me this time.  You're right - it stinks!  Still cheaper than Disney, but not nearly such a good bargain as before.


----------



## tarak

ninafeliz said:


> So, I waited until the last minute to buy these for reasons unknown, and now when I try both the link on the previous page and the promotional code someone posted a few posts above I am only given the option for the park and water park tickets, not just the park tickets.  They say either one, but when I click through it only gives me the $125 combo ticket price.  Anyone else seeing this, am I doing something wrong or do you think they changed the promo?  This stinks, I should have just bought the tickets when we first figured out that the original discount for the FL PSA (or whatever it was, I'm too lazy to double check right now) wasn't going to work.


I’m seeing that, too. That’s ridiculous. At this point, I’m not sure what to do. We will never go to the water park.  I have a promo code from the LEGO catalog which has the bogo offer. I’m out of town (actually at Disney), but I’ll check it out when I get home and see if it forces me to get the combo tickets.

ETA: I can get the tickets through my local AAA for $154, so I might do that if the other promo code I have won’t work.


----------



## ninafeliz

I have the coupon off of the Honest Kids juice boxes, and it says I could use it at the gate.  But I have to assume it will only be good on a combo ticket there also.  This really stinks, I'm so mad at myself for not just buying these a few weeks ago when we first discussed it here.  we leave for Disney tomorrow and were going to LegoLand on the 20th, so if I don't buy them tonight I will have to find a business center to print them at at Disney or buy them at the gate.  My DH is going to be so irritated with me - he had a LegoLand deal a while ago (I don't know what it was) and I told him not to worry, I had a better one.  Now the better one is gone and the backup better one is gone.  I don't really want to pay $400 for us to go to Legoland for a day, but the kids will be really bummed if we don't go.  Or I guess even at the gate we could probably pay the $270 and not use the water park at all.  So annoying.


----------



## ninafeliz

I just went to the webpage Legoland.com/honestkids and it looks like you should be able to use it on either type of ticket, but when you go to purchase there is only one option.  I may try to call them once we get to Florida, and take a screen shot of the page that says 1 day admission to Legoland Florida park or to Legoland Florida Park + waterpark and see if that helps at the gate if calling doesn't work.  I guess worse case is the $270 price.


----------



## ClapYourHands

ninafeliz said:


> I just went to the webpage Legoland.com/honestkids and it looks like you should be able to use it on either type of ticket, but when you go to purchase there is only one option.  I may try to call them once we get to Florida, and take a screen shot of the page that says 1 day admission to Legoland Florida park or to Legoland Florida Park + waterpark and see if that helps at the gate if calling doesn't work.  I guess worse case is the $270 price.



I just dug out a copy of the Lego magazine (free at the Lego store) and there's a coupon in it for the BOGO offer.  California is just the hopper, but Florida has the park only option or park+water option.  You might want to swing by the Lego store in Disney Springs, pick up a couple copies of the magazine, and use the coupons in there.  Granted, I think my magazine was the March issue, but I'm assuming it's the same wording in the current one.  It does look like the coupon there says valid at the gate (not online or phone), and you'd need one coupon per BOGO, but as the magazines are free, picking up 2 shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## ninafeliz

ClapYourHands said:


> I just dug out a copy of the Lego magazine (free at the Lego store) and there's a coupon in it for the BOGO offer.  California is just the hopper, but Florida has the park only option or park+water option.  You might want to swing by the Lego store in Disney Springs, pick up a couple copies of the magazine, and use the coupons in there.  Granted, I think my magazine was the March issue, but I'm assuming it's the same wording in the current one.  It does look like the coupon there says valid at the gate (not online or phone), and you'd need one coupon per BOGO, but as the magazines are free, picking up 2 shouldn't be a big deal.


Thanks, maybe we’ll have to try that.  I’ve never noticed the magazine there, but I’ve also never looked.


----------



## BostonEd

I just went through the McDonald's link above and was still able to get 2 adults with kids free for $217 including tax.


----------



## ninafeliz

BostonEd said:


> I just went through the McDonald's link above and was still able to get 2 adults with kids free for $217 including tax.


I just tried again and only had the combo option.  I wonder what we’re doing different?


----------



## BostonEd

I'm doing it on a real computer, not a phone or tablet.


----------



## ninafeliz

BostonEd said:


> I'm doing it on a real computer, not a phone or tablet.


I tried that at home when I first re-posted a few days ago, but not when I just tried after you posted.  When we get to Disney I’ll try again on a computer and not my phone before I call!


----------



## tarak

BostonEd said:


> I'm doing it on a real computer, not a phone or tablet.


Thanks! I’ll try that at home, then. On the phone and tablet, I’m only getting the combo ticket.


----------



## ninafeliz

I just tried on my computer and am still only getting the combo offer for $125.  I choose one day ticket after using the link posted here a couple of days ago, and then the only option was the combo pass.  I think I will try to find a number and call alter today before or after pool time.


----------



## ClapYourHands

ninafeliz said:


> I just tried on my computer and am still only getting the combo offer for $125.  I choose one day ticket after using the link posted here a couple of days ago, and then the only option was the combo pass.  I think I will try to find a number and call alter today before or after pool time.



I've tried on two different computers for you, using the McDonald's code, as well as going through a link that applies the McDonald's code, and I still only see the park+water park combo.

If calling doesn't work, you might still try going to the Lego store in Disney springs for the magazine coupons and buying at the gate.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Went to the Lego store at our local mall this evening.  They literally had two pads where you could just tear off coupons for the BOGO offer.  I checked the back, and Florida definitely states you can do park only or park+waterpark.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Okay, I used the address on the back of the Lego store coupon, and it's letting me buy park only to Legoland Florida.
LEGOLANDdotcom/Legostore2019, choose Legoland resorts then Florida.  If the discount code doesn't go through, it's 199927.


----------



## ninafeliz

ClapYourHands said:


> Okay, I used the address on the back of the Lego store coupon, and it's letting me buy park only to Legoland Florida.
> LEGOLANDdotcom/Legostore2019, choose Legoland resorts then Florida.  If the discount code doesn't go through, it's 199927.


Thank you so much for this!!!!  I was trying to figure out how to fit in a stop at DS before we go to Legoland (because that is never fast), and wondering if we would be able to or if it would be even worth it since there was no gaurantee.  Well, I saw your post and tried it tonight, and it worked!!  I bought tickets for $217 for the 4 of us.  Now I am debating if I should find a business center to try to print them or use what I think is what I need to scan from my phone- they didn’t make that part totally obvious either. So thanks, I really appreciate it


----------



## BostonEd

ClapYourHands said:


> I've tried on two different computers for you, using the McDonald's code, as well as going through a link that applies the McDonald's code, and I still only see the park+water park combo.


You have to fiddle with the menus a bit. That's why I said I was using a desktop. I doubt I would have been able to do it on a phone.

No matter, it sounds like you found an easier code.


----------



## tarak

ninafeliz said:


> Thank you so much for this!!!!  I was trying to figure out how to fit in a stop at DS before we go to Legoland (because that is never fast), and wondering if we would be able to or if it would be even worth it since there was no gaurantee.  Well, I saw your post and tried it tonight, and it worked!!  I bought tickets for $217 for the 4 of us.  Now I am debating if I should find a business center to try to print them or use what I think is what I need to scan from my phone- they didn’t make that part totally obvious either. So thanks, I really appreciate it


This worked for me, too. Thank you ClapYourHands! 

ninafeliz, let us know how your trip went. I’m hoping it’s worth the extra trouble to get there!


----------



## ninafeliz

Well, we're back from out trip and I thought I would update.  We went to Legoland on Wednesday June 19th, I was able to use my phone to get in because I had never bothered to go to a business center to print the tickets.  I did use the kids go free code that ClapYourHands posted, which was great.  Also, I stopped in the lego store in DS later in the trip and they didn't have coupons or magazines out anywhere.  I didn't think to ask if they had the coupons, I should have.

We had a very fun morning and early afternoon at Legoland.  We had been there once before, but the new Lego Movie land was open so there were 3 new rides.  The only long wait we had was for the VR coaster, which was posted at 10 min but took like 30.  It was very cool though.  We were able to walk onto most rides, and even some that had lines in the morning were walk on in early afternoon.  Unfortunately it started to rain (POUR!) at about 2:30.  We knew it was coming, so we ran and just made it to the pizza place to get lunch.  The rain never did stop it just lessened periodically.  We ate, then shopped, and gave up at about 4:30.  However, they enacted their rain policy which is if attractions are closed for more than 90  min you get a free return ticket.  On our way out we just had to wait at guest services, and we got 4 tickets good for a year that are water park combo ones.  I don't know if we will actually get to use them or not, but it's nice they do it!   Even with only being there able to ride from 10:45-2:30, we did everything we had wanted to except the driving and flying school, lego ninjago, coasterasaurus, the game where you time how long you can hang (my kids wanted to try again since they saw it last year and realized how hard it is!), and walking through Cypress Gardens.  It would have been nice to have more time to just see the lego made scenes, etc, but at least we did go last year.  We should have waited on the one 4D show we watched and did the outside rides, and saw it after the rain started. Oh well, I was expecting the usual hour rain then clearing, not the 3 days in a row of pouring rain from early afternoon through evening.  Glad we had a long trip and those days weren't the only ones we had!

While I like Disney more, this is a great day trip if you have young kids and worth it for longer trips.  It's much more low key, laid back, and relaxing and at least on weekdays not nearly as crazy and crowded.  My kids think it's worth it even for shorter trips, they are begging to stay at the Lego Hotel next time, but I would have trouble giving up a day when we are only there for 7.  This trip we did 2 weeks.  I don't know how people have time to do the waterpark and park in the same day when it is only open 10-6, we would have been hard pressed to see everything we wanted to see (skipping the small rides and hitting the big ones and 1 or 2 of the shows, plus walking around the grounds to see the lego vignettes and Cypress Gardens) in that time.


----------



## riv1964

Just curious if anyone has found a code for Florida Legoland for 2020. We would like to go in January but the coupon we have expires in December. Any suggestions would be appreciated .


----------



## 4Hawks

riv1964 said:


> Just curious if anyone has found a code for Florida Legoland for 2020. We would like to go in January but the coupon we have expires in December. Any suggestions would be appreciated .



Just google "Legoland BOGO" and several offers come up. I found tickets for January 2020 here:

https://www.legoland.com/honestkids/


----------



## ninafeliz

4Hawks said:


> Just google "Legoland BOGO" and several offers come up. I found tickets for January 2020 here:
> 
> https://www.legoland.com/honestkids/


I just want to mention for anyone looking for tickets later in the year that once the waterpark is in season, you have to buy the waterpark combo online with the honest kids promo.  I just took a quick look, and even though it says park and water park tickets only it seems like when it's winter and off season (I'm not sure if the water park isn't open at all or if they just know it isn't as much water park season lol) you can buy park only tickets online, but once it hits spring/summer it jumps to the $125 park + water park tickets.  It does say on there that park only tickets are available at the gate, if you are willing to wait and assume that works or maybe call and check first.  

I know the person asking was looking for January, but since I had to mess with this last June I remember all about trying to find a code that didn't involve the water park tickets so I thought I would point this out for others!  IIRC honest kids didn't even say park only available at the gate when you looked online last year or I probably would have gone that route, or at least not been as anxious.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

BLACK FRIDAY DEALS start Wednesday. Seen on the website and confirmed on the phone. The Legoland Florida website already says APs will be half off. Trying to beat $77 Sam's Club 2-day tickets or using those Kids Free tickets from Lego toy polybags. Phone employee said I would have to pay $30 per person (both paying adult and free child) to upgrade Lego toy coupon from 1-day to 2-day tickets.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Visit Orlando is also offering 10% off tickets to lots of places.
I'm having trouble on the math of six Sam's Club 2-day tickets for my family vs. Trying to use the Kids Free coupons off those Lego polybags. Employee on phone said it would cost $30 per person, both paying adult and "free" child, to upgrade those tickets from 1 to 2-days.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

It looks like VisitOrlando's 10% off with code GIFT beats Sam's Club. $491 for our six, 2-day tickets (VO has a "2nd Day Free!" ticket offer, separate from the 10% off) vs. $517. $26 should buy a couple of rounds of apple fries!
https://tickets.visitorlando.com/tickets/theme-parks/legoland-florida


----------



## ClapYourHands

Here's a question: does anyone know how the AP will work with the new Legoland set to open this summer in NY?  I don't know when I'll get back to FL, but I can drive to NY easily.  If I can buy the AP from Legoland FL and activate and use in NY, it might be less expensive than buying day tickets in NY next summer.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

ClapYourHands said:


> Here's a question: does anyone know how the AP will work with the new Legoland set to open this summer in NY?  I don't know when I'll get back to FL, but I can drive to NY easily.  If I can buy the AP from Legoland FL and activate and use in NY, it might be less expensive than buying day tickets in NY next summer.


I dont know if this helps but i found this




Maybe you should post there?


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

ClapYourHands said:


> Here's a question: does anyone know how the AP will work with the new Legoland set to open this summer in NY?  I don't know when I'll get back to FL, but I can drive to NY easily.  If I can buy the AP from Legoland FL and activate and use in NY, it might be less expensive than buying day tickets in NY next summer.



The Gold Pass, on sale for $100 (usually $210), is good at LL FL, six visits to LL CA (blackout dates apply), and all the visits you want to LL Discovery Centers. That's my understanding from the Florida site.
Here's what it says if you try to buy a Gold Pass at the Philadelphia Discovery Center:
_"A LEGOLAND Gold Pass brings together all of Merlin's World on one mega value pass. Enjoy 12 months unlimited admission to 25+ top attractions across North America including:_

_LEGOLAND Theme Parks: California and Florida_
_LEGOLAND Water Parks: California and Florida_
_LEGOLAND Discovery Centers: Arizona, Atlanta, Boston, Chicago, Columbus, Dallas/Fort Worth, Kansas City, Michigan, Philadelphia, Toronto (Canada) and Westchester_
_Madame Tussauds: Hollywood, Las Vegas, Nashville, New York, Orlando, San Francisco and Washington DC_
_SEA LIFE Aquariums: Arizona, Carlsbad, Charlotte-Concord, Dallas/Fort Worth, Kansas City, Michigan, Minnesota and Orlando_
_The San Francisco Dungeon_
_• LEGOLAND New York Resort: Opening July 2020! Other LEGOLAND Theme Parks: California and Florida"_


----------



## skuttle

ninafeliz said:


> I just want to mention for anyone looking for tickets later in the year that once the waterpark is in season, you have to buy the waterpark combo online with the honest kids promo.  I just took a quick look, and even though it says park and water park tickets only it seems like when it's winter and off season (I'm not sure if the water park isn't open at all or if they just know it isn't as much water park season lol) you can buy park only tickets online, but once it hits spring/summer it jumps to the $125 park + water park tickets.  It does say on there that park only tickets are available at the gate, if you are willing to wait and assume that works or maybe call and check first.
> 
> I know the person asking was looking for January, but since I had to mess with this last June I remember all about trying to find a code that didn't involve the water park tickets so I thought I would point this out for others!  IIRC honest kids didn't even say park only available at the gate when you looked online last year or I probably would have gone that route, or at least not been as anxious.



Did you ever find any kind of discount WITHOUT the water park?  We are looking to go on Feb 21st, which appears to be the first week that they start making you buy the water park ticket for the BOGO promos. Ugh.  There are 3 adults and 2 kids, so if I'm doing the math correctly I think it's still cheaper to get the BOGO with the water park, but I hate paying for it when I know we won't use it.


----------



## ninafeliz

skuttle said:


> Did you ever find any kind of discount WITHOUT the water park?  We are looking to go on Feb 21st, which appears to be the first week that they start making you buy the water park ticket for the BOGO promos. Ugh.  There are 3 adults and 2 kids, so if I'm doing the math correctly I think it's still cheaper to get the BOGO with the water park, but I hate paying for it when I know we won't use it.





ClapYourHands said:


> Okay, I used the address on the back of the Lego store coupon, and it's letting me buy park only to Legoland Florida.
> LEGOLANDdotcom/Legostore2019, choose Legoland resorts then Florida.  If the discount code doesn't go through, it's 199927.



I just quoted the post that gave me the code that I was able to use and get kids go free with adult purchase for park only tickets.  This was last June, but it worked then, I don’t have the time right now to check if this still works but it’s worth trying.  Maybe the 2019 is now 2020 In the address, or the code will still work from the regular Legoland site of you enter it?


----------

